# A funny army theme.



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

This morning I had a funny idea for a Daemons Army.
You've got a model converted to look like a Pokemon trainer.
And he throws Pokeballs onto the battlefield, hence the Deep Striking units.

The list!

Bloodletter = Cubone.
Plaguebearer = Slowpoke.
Daemonette = Ekans?
Horror = Ghastly.
The Changeling = Haunter.
Nurgling = Oddish.

Lord of Change = Charizard.
Great Unclean One = Snorlax.
Keeper of Secrets = Scyther?
Bloodthirster = Gyarados.

Flamer = Koffing / Weezing.
Beast of Nurgle = Lickitung 
Blood Crusher = Rhyhorn with a Cubone rider.
Fiend of Slaanesh = Ninetails?

Flesh Hound = Doduo / Growlithe.
Karanak = Dotrio / Arcanine.
Seeker = Arbok?
Screamer = Fearow? A flying javelin. Maybe with Voltorbs strapped to it.
Fury = Pidgey.

Soul Grinder = Blastoise is the only thing that really fits, armoured, and guns.
Daemon Princes = Various things, this would be tricky.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Good god Winterous, how bored were you :laugh:

A funny idea yes, but I'm not sure how GW would take it XD

Grish


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Good god Winterous, how bored were you :laugh:
> 
> A funny idea yes, but I'm not sure how GW would take it XD
> 
> Grish


I wasn't bored at all, it just randomly popped into my head 
I think that a Charizard as the Lord of Change was what started the whole thing, and I have no idea why that was there.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

.....yes!!!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It would be amusing to be on the other side of the table to an army like that.
You should do it!

SGMAlice


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bloodletters would have to be primeapes


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Just because i'm bored, and amused by the idea, i decided to follow up on it.
So far i have these as a possible model basis for the various units.
I'll add more as i find/remember them or people suggest them.

Flamers - Slugma
Fiends - Absol
Horrors - Ghastly
Bloodcrushers - Golem
Beast of Nurgle - Muk
Daemonettes - Jynx
Plaguebearers - Metapod 
Nurglings - Wynaut
Seekers - ???
Flesh Hounds - Growlithe
Screamers - Remoraid
Furies - PrimeApe
Soul Grinder - Metagross
Daemon Prince - Tzeentch - Alakazam
Daemon Prince - Nurgle - Nidoking
Daemon Prince - Khorne - ???
Daemon Prince - Slaanesh - Persian
Daemon Prince - Undivided(Normal) - Machamp
Herald - Tzeentch - ???
Herald - Khorne - ???
Herald - Slaanesh - ???
Herald - Nurgle - ???
Herald - Undivided(Normal) - ???
The Changeling - Haunter

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Nah nah, you have to keep to first (and _maybe_ second) series Pokemon, they just went downhill from there, steeply downhill.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Meh! Most of them are first Gen, as i stopped playing the games ages ago, those are the ones i remember most.
I do play Sapphire every now and then though.
Some good ones on Sapphire/Ruby, Absol being my favourite.
I'll see if i can change them to 1st/2nd Gen.

SGMAlice


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Winterous said:


> This morning I had a funny idea for a Daemons Army.
> You've got a model converted to look like a Pokemon trainer.
> And he throws Pokeballs onto the battlefield, hence the Deep Striking units.
> 
> ...


If you do not start to make these I will de-rep you at every available opportunity until I see 40k Pokemon!!!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Whizzwang said:


> If you do not start to make these I will de-rep you at every available opportunity until I see 40k Pokemon!!!


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!
I'm slow enough with my Tyranids D:

But yeah, there are very few gen. 3+ Pokemon that aren't sub-par.
Mexicanpineappleduck is an example of a good Pokemon (actually called Ludicolo).

And Tropius, the flying Brontosaurus with neckbananas.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Nah nah, you have to keep to first (and _maybe_ second) series Pokemon, they just went downhill from there, steeply downhill.


I take offence to that since im still watching and playing them, just started the new japanese series which aried a few weeks ago, currently on eppy three, i thought it would be terrible yet i think its better than most of the other anime airing this season.  So lets do it to your criteria then:

Flamers - Slugma/Marcargo
Fiends - 
Horrors - Ditto
Bloodcruchers - Arcainine
Beast of Nurgle - Weezing
Daemonettes - Smoochum
Plaguebearers - Muk
Nurglings - Grimer
Seekers - ???
Flesh Hounds - Houndoom
Screamers - Jigglypuff 
Furies - Sperow (Because furies are weak and annoying)
Soul Grinder - Lickatung (not happy with that but will do for now) (think Metagross is perfect for it if im honest)
Daemon Prince - Tzeentch - Alakazam
Daemon Prince - Nurgle - Nidoking
Daemon Prince - Khorne - Ursaring
Daemon Prince - Slaanesh - Jynx
Daemon Prince - Undivided(Normal) - Dragonite

Thats what i could do quickly couldnt think of everytrhing


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Couple of good idea's on that list, i'm going to change mine to add them  only the missed ones though.

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't mean the show, I mean the Pokemon themselves, they just got so unoriginal, and stupid.

Take the starting Pokemon in series 5, I think.
A monkey which is on fire.
A tortoise with a plant on its back (that seems familiar, I wonder where we've seen that before...).
And a penguin.

Oh, and the Ratata-thing is a beaver.


PS: Flying Rhino.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> I don't mean the show, I mean the Pokemon themselves, they just got so unoriginal, and stupid.
> 
> Take the starting Pokemon in series 5, I think.
> A monkey which is on fire.
> ...


I dont think its that bad, sure some ideas were kinda duplicates, but yet most were fairly original, right up to Sinnoh. Regarding the Ishu region i cant comment since the game isnt out in english yet and the Japanese anime only has 3 episodes so far. But i think the pokemon are still interesting, but with every season you are always going to have duplicates. Like the standard flying pokemon in the Ishu region looks to be a total cone of Pidgey but i dont really care since they are still coming up with fairly orinal things, like the grass starter is a Grass Snake which other than Arbok, Ekans (maybe 2 more i just cant rememeber right now) there havnt been many snakes. So long as they show some originality with the pokemon i dont care to much

And i apologise for this post on pokemon 

Although if we remove you criteria of the first 2 gens and go for all we could probably get that list of yours filled


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

This reminds me of my 8 year old daughters idea. She wants to play 40k, but I just do not have the money to start another army for her. (She wants a demons army as she likes a lot of the Tzeentch models.) She came up with the idea of using her "littlest pet shop" and "my little ponies" toys to represent demons. I figured they might work just fine for an 8 year old little girl that wants to goof around with her dad and brother. Now, we just need to make up a "my little demons" codex...


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> This reminds me of my 8 year old daughters idea. She wants to play 40k, but I just do not have the money to start another army for her. (She wants a demons army as she likes a lot of the Tzeentch models.) She came up with the idea of using her "littlest pet shop" and "my little ponies" toys to represent demons. I figured they might work just fine for an 8 year old little girl that wants to goof around with her dad and brother. Now, we just need to make up a "my little demons" codex...


Well if they're about the same size, then that'll work!
Hell, I used a ceramic thing as a Trygon the other day, it was about the right height and almost circluar at the bottom; it's like a creepy gay monkey-gnome-thing :laugh:


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

In the grim darkness of the future....I wanna be the very best!



> This reminds me of my 8 year old daughters idea. She wants to play 40k, but I just do not have the money to start another army for her. (She wants a demons army as she likes a lot of the Tzeentch models.) She came up with the idea of using her "littlest pet shop" and "my little ponies" toys to represent demons. I figured they might work just fine for an 8 year old little girl that wants to goof around with her dad and brother. Now, we just need to make up a "my little demons" codex...


This is win of the highest order. Seriously, this needs to happen and she needs to play some hardcore army and just mop the floor.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just checked in this. MJ is making an appearance in Gen5 - Black and White.

Truth.

Some decent looking Pokemen in there.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Just checked in this. MJ is making an appearance in Gen5 - Black and White.
> 
> Truth.
> 
> Some decent looking Pokemen in there.


..Michael Jackson?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Winterous said:


> This morning I had a funny idea for a Daemons Army.
> You've got a model converted to look like a Pokemon trainer.
> And he throws Pokeballs onto the battlefield, hence the Deep Striking units.
> 
> ...


Atleast you hadn't tryed to turn normal guards men into the power rangers..............:blush:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> ..Michael Jackson?


Please tell me you got that joke?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Loli said:


> Please tell me you got that joke?


Yes, it was, but what the hell does MJ stand for in reference to Pokemon?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Why are you making silly threads and putting ideas in my head :wink:













Unforgiven302 said:


> She came up with the idea of using her "littlest pet shop" and "my little ponies" toys to represent demons.


must...not...photoshop....


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

XD Epic.

MUST PHOTOSHOP! DOO EEET!!  You know you want to.

SGMAlice


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Yes, it was, but what the hell does MJ stand for in reference to Pokemon?


Because the new Pokemon games currently out in Japan are actual called Pokemon Black and Pokemon White, to be honest i cant see the names stick when they get released over here and the US but thats what they are actualy called


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Loli said:


> Because the new Pokemon games currently out in Japan are actual called Pokemon Black and Pokemon White, to be honest i cant see the names stick when they get released over here and the US but thats what they are actualy called


Ooh, I understand now.
So the Emerald of that generation will be MJ? :>


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I doubt they will stick also, this country is in a state of PC madness...
Rainbow sheep....

SGMAlice


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I want to build two Angry Marine Land Raider Redeemers that are basicly two clenched fists with big tracks stuck on the sides and a Multi-RAGE (read: multi-melta) on top of it. With angry graffitti of course. Just to add a bit different idea. 

For Bloodcrushers you might want to use the end version of Geodude but I can't recall his name... And Haunter for Tzeentch Herald. I love that guy.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Ooh, I understand now.
> So the Emerald of that generation will be MJ? :>


Who knows personaly i think it will be Pokemon Sepia, but in keeping with the joke yes 

But the good thing about Pokemon Black and White is that unlike the other games is that for the standard game (up to the Elite 4) you cant catch ANY of the prevvious Pokemon, which is something ive been waiting for a long time, since they always say its a new region with new Pokemon and the previous ones are rare yet you can always catch a good few of them, but with Black and White its only Ishu Pokemon until yuo get the National dex 

Any to avoid this getting off topic (if anyone wants to talk Pokemon feel free to make a thread  ) how are we on the Pokemon to Demon list? Is it completed?



Khorothis said:


> For Bloodcrushers you might want to use the end version of Geodude but I can't recall his name...


That would be Golem


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I would make the BloodCrushers a Rhyhorn not an Arcanine as it looks very much like Rhyhorn and then have a Mankey riding it!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Blue Liger said:


> I would make the BloodCrushers a Rhyhorn not an Arcanine as it looks very much like Rhyhorn and then have a Mankey riding it!


Yeah that would make more sense on a personal note id prefer Tauros since i think its by far the better Pokemon but Ryhorn would be a better fit


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Blod Crushers are on all fours, Rhyhorn is not.
It is a harder one to account for as it has one riding another and there are, as far as i know, no pokemon resembling that.
One on another is a possibilty though.
Tauros is a bull not a 'Dog' so i'm not sure about that one
My original list has been edited, missing 2 now.

Edit: Added Heralds to the list. 6 missing now 

SGMAlice


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> Blod Crushers are on all fours, Rhyhorn is not.
> It is a harder one to account for as it has one riding another and there are, as far as i know, no pokemon resembling that.
> One on another is a possibilty though.
> Tauros is a bull not a 'Dog' so i'm not sure about that one
> ...


Actuly Ryhorn is all fours your thinking of its evolved formn Rydon which is 2 legged


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

eep! i knew that... its been a while since i played them games 

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> For Bloodcrushers you might want to use the end version of Geodude but I can't recall his name... And Haunter for Tzeentch Herald. I love that guy.


Golem is the one, and OH MY GOD, THAT IS A FANTASTIC IDEA!
Ghastly = Horrors (ethereal, takes little damage from physical attacks, hence the high Invulnerable save)
The Changeling = Haunter (HE FUCKS WITH YOUR DREAMS, IT'S FUCKING PERFECT!)

Oh, and Plaguebearers are Metapods 
Because everyone knows that they can only use Harden.



Loli said:


> Any to avoid this getting off topic (if anyone wants to talk Pokemon feel free to make a thread  ) how are we on the Pokemon to Demon list? Is it completed?


Wait, I was working on it?
It was just an idea XD
I'll compile a list as we discuss, I guess.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Oh, and Plaguebearers are Metapods
> Because everyone knows that they can only use Harden.
> s.


Just because im going to be mean on the games if you trained from a Caterpea and evolved into Metapod it would know Tackle and String Shot and Harden, the only time it only knows hard is if you catch from Metapod and not evolve into one


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

@Winterous: Well, my list, unless you made your own, seems to be the most complete so i've updated it with yours. If you dont want me to then let me know and i'll stop.

Metapods? really?

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> @Winterous: Well, my list, unless you made your own, seems to be the most complete so i've updated it with yours. If you dont want me to then let me know and i'll stop.
> 
> Metapods? really?
> 
> SGMAlice


Metapods were a joke XD
I've updated the first post with a big list of every unit. (except special characters, and I forgot Heralds >_>)


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

what is this I don't even


----------



## Arkeoptrix (Oct 8, 2010)

There is a severe lack of the best pokemon ever - Snorlax.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Arkeoptrix said:


> There is a severe lack of the best pokemon ever - Snorlax.


Actually I think you'll find I did include it :biggrin:



Winterous said:


> Great Unclean One = Snorlax.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Charizard would be Bloodthirster; Moltres, Articuno or Zapdos are better suited to LoC(More birdlike)


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

for the LOC it would have to be a giant ditto XD


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ROT said:


> Charizard would be Bloodthirster; Moltres, Articuno or Zapdos are better suited to LoC(More birdlike)


Nah, Charizard is perfect for LoC.
Keep in mind these don't have to have any relevance to the actual unit other than what they do; LoC spits out fireballs everywhere, that's basically it, so Charizard is exactly what you want.



angelXD19 said:


> for the LOC it would have to be a giant ditto XD


Clever :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a question, it is going to be like say, Charizard is a LoC, so then Charmanders are horrors? and say Blastoids is BT, so Squirtles are Bloodletters?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I have a question, it is going to be like say, Charizard is a LoC, so then Charmanders are horrors? and say Blastoids is BT, so Squirtles are Bloodletters?


What?
Once again, the fluff behind the units is being completely ignored, their stats are the only thing being referred to.
Bloodthristers are Gyarados because that thing is renowned for being just an angry flying snake thing that beats everything to death.
Horrors are Squirtles because their 4+ Invulnerable is simulated by the whole turtle shell thing, and they spit water.
Bloodletters are Cubones because Cubones use weapons, so it seems quite appropriate.

Soul Grinders are Blastoises because they're walking fucking tanks, so it just kinda makes sense.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

ahh, my apologies, that makes sense then.


----------



## angelXD19 (Feb 11, 2010)

for some reason i pictured bases but just pokeballs on them. tell your opponent what's in each pokeball and tada pokemon army


----------

